# Dance Unicorn, Dance!



## Janice (Aug 5, 2008)

YouTube - MÂ·AÂ·C Gold Fever #37 1/2
I critic everyday! So happy to see Andrew and Andrew showing us another Gold Fever dance, this time it's number 37 1/2

"As a fierce artist yourself, you know what it's like to feel The Fever! Once again deluxe DJs Andrew Andrew are feeling the muse and making it happen for the Fine Arts Crowd with M·A·C Gold Fever dance lesson #37 1/2! Don't miss the golden boys of the International Art World doing interpretive dances for your inspiration or perspiration! "

Description from MAC Cosmetics YouTube page


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't know why I enjoy these videos so much but they totally put me in a good mood! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I wonder how many of these they made.


----------



## Janice (Aug 5, 2008)

Not sure, but I've heard they might even have videos from "dance parties" across the US. Keep your ears peeled for store events and let me know if you hear of one at your local store! I totally want to know about it.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 5, 2008)

I love these videos!! The two are gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait for the next one.

And I wold love to see videos people dancing at home


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow!  LMFAO!!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 5, 2008)

I just get the feeling that Andrew on the right wants to bust out laughing and really get down with the moves.   These are hysterical.


----------



## redambition (Aug 5, 2008)

these are a crack up.


----------



## kristakamikaze (Aug 5, 2008)

haha I watched this late last night and got up and started dancing along 
lol


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I don't know why I enjoy these videos so much but they totally put me in a good mood! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wonder how many of these they made._

 
It said on the youtube channel that there'd be 5 in total.

"And watch for the sexy, sequined sequels -- all five videos will be full-tilt boogie after August 11th!"


----------



## aziajs (Aug 5, 2008)

Ok...seriously, what the hell are they trying to say with these videos?  How do they correspond to the Gold Fever collection at all?


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Aug 5, 2008)

Gold Fever is kind of disco!  I think that's where the dancing videos come in.  They are freaking hysterical, I love these videos!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 9, 2008)

That one didn't move me as much as the first two, but I love "the critic".


----------

